# Ostar leds, what is there to know about them?



## 3rd_shift (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm starting to wonder what devilish flashlight mods one can do with these turkeys.
Somebody already came up with a 1000 lumen light with just 3 of these. :wow:
So.... why not 4? 
I'm looking for links and contact info for these solid state wonders, thanks.


----------



## MikeRD03 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi 3rd_shift,

I´ve already done my own diving light based on the new OSTAR emitter. It´s a very small formfactor light with four(!) OSTARs and separate stepup drivers in a handmade electronic in it. So on paper the light has over 3500 lumen lightoutput and can keep up with high end HID diving lights around 35-50W.
Although it is not a flashlight you might can learn something for your own project. But keep in mind the produced heat have to go somewhere - something divers don´t have to worry about very much -luckily.

Here´s the link : http://www.tauchfunzel.de/OSTAR1_en.htm







cheers
MikeRD03


----------



## ktronik (Aug 28, 2007)

MikeRD03 said:


> Hi 3rd_shift,
> 
> I´ve alread done my own diving light based on the new OSTAR emitter. It´s a very small formfaktor light with four(!) OSTARs and separate stepup drivers in a handmade electronic in it. So on paper the light has over 3500 lumen lightoutput and can keep up with high end HID diving lights around 35-50W.
> Although it is not a flashlight you might can learn something for your own project. But keep in mind the produced heat have to go somewhere - something divers don´t have to worry about very much -luckily.
> ...





OOhh my... that would be very bright... you could put a poor fish's eye out with that!! Well done

May I ask where you got the optics / reflectors??


are thier infact reflectors avab for this LED??

thanks

ktronik


----------



## MikeRD03 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi ktronik,

What u see is no plastic optic but all well known parts to busy cpf reader ;-)
It´s a moded McR-20J reflector that works very well with the OSTAR emitters (has to be sanded). The lens on top is just a little boost to get more lumens strait forward. It´s a tiny PCX lens from surshed plus. ;-)
This combination get up to 32k lux with aprox 3500-4000 lumen out of a 50x40mm cylinder at 60W power consumption.

cheers,
MikeRD03


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Where did you get the new 1000lm ostars from? I didn't know that they had been released yet.


----------



## ktronik (Aug 28, 2007)

MikeRD03 said:


> Hi ktronik,
> 
> What u see is no plastic optic but all well known parts to busy cpf reader ;-)
> It´s a moded McR-20J reflector that works very well with the OSTAR emitters (has to be sanded). The lens on top is just a little boost to get more lumens strait forward. It´s a tiny PCX lens from surshed plus. ;-)
> ...



I see now, thank you for letting me see the _light_... McR-20 (joker?) you felt the 'joker' version worked better?? & how much did you take off the bottom??

approx, what do you think the difference between having the PCX lens or NOT?? how many LUX difference did you find it made??

Have you had any of the 6 'die's' die??

Below I have a one piece CNC heatsink / housing... with your knowledge, & given that this housing will be 'convection' cooled when riding downhill...

Do you think I will 'cook' the ostar LED's in this?? (full power _only_ on fast down bits)

thanks again for your help

best

Kerry


----------



## MikeRD03 (Aug 29, 2007)

ktronik said:


> I McR-20 (joker?) you felt the 'joker' version worked better?? & how much did you take off the bottom??



Well I choosed the Joker Version cause it´s already a bit "sanded" in comparision to the normal version - so I had less work to do. But I think die normal one is also OK. I don´t know exactly how much I took off but was a lot (around 1mm height less). Just sand step by step and try how it´s going..




ktronik said:


> approx, what do you think the difference between having the PCX lens or NOT?? how many LUX difference did you find it made??



The differnce is about 20% in my setup. But under water every photon counts. You have to test it on your own if it make sense in a bike light.



ktronik said:


> Have you had any of the 6 'die's' die??



No, so far a worked with eight of these emitters and they all are 100% OK.



ktronik said:


> Below I have a one piece CNC heatsink / housing... with your knowledge, & given that this housing will be 'convection' cooled when riding downhill...



Looks like a dammed good piece of work what you have done. Is that "Tristar" reflector out of the shelves or is it selfmade?? I´m still looking for a Ostar-tristar-reflector with around 25-27mm diameter for each reflector.



ktronik said:


> Do you think I will 'cook' the ostar LED's in this?? (full power _only_ on fast down bits)



That´s hard to say but without wide cooling ribs I doubt three emitters are cooled down enough. My lamp shuts down automaticaly after around 1 Minute with all four on cause the emitter board reaches 70 degree celsius. But of cause it´s not designed to work above the water. ;-)

cheers
MikeRD03


----------



## MikeRD03 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi monkeyboy,



monkeyboy said:


> Where did you get the new 1000lm ostars from? I didn't know that they had been released yet.



Yes, it´s out in the wild, but there is only one place to go as far as I know.
Since Osram is a german firm it is ony available in europe now. Search for RS-Component - they have online shops around in europe. Then just look for "OSTAR" and you got it.

If u have problems finding it let me know. Price: around 60 Euro (=78 dollar)

There ist only the version WITH lens available now. For reflector use u should remove that lens for much better performance. U can find the How-to on my homepage, too.

Cheers
MikeRD03


----------



## ktronik (Aug 29, 2007)

MikeRD03 said:


> Well I choosed the Joker Version cause it´s already a bit "sanded" in comparision to the normal version - so I had less work to do. But I think die normal one is also OK. I don´t know exactly how much I took off but was a lot (around 1mm height less). Just sand step by step and try how it´s going..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow thanks for the answers!!!

the reflectors I used (IMS20) are the same size as McR20's...thats why I was interested...

maybe I could use just one Ostar...the other 2 maybe some Q5 cree's...& only use the high beam on the fast down bits...

food for thought... thanks again

Best

Kerry


----------



## MikeRD03 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi ktronik,

Sound like a good idea this mixed mode. With only one Ostar the cooling should go fine. Let me know if it works 

cheers,
MikeRD03


----------



## ktronik (Aug 29, 2007)

Where did you get the LED are you using??

thanks

Kerry


----------



## MikeRD03 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi,

I already answered that - look up to post #8 ;-)

cheers
MikeRD03


----------



## ktronik (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh I see missed that one... thanks...

I can run 2 LED from my hub dynamo & maybe one OSTAR from a 29.6v battery pack...

thanks again

Kerry


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 29, 2007)

MikeRD03 said:


> Hi monkeyboy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OK found it. Thanks.

http://rswww.com/cgi-bin/bv/rswww/s...cddaddlldfgllgcefeceeldgondhgj.0&cacheID=ukie

Am I right in thinking 
* 
LE UW E3B is the code for the new 1000lm model (6 chips w/lens) and

LE W E3B is for the old model?
*


----------



## MikeRD03 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yep, that´s correct!


----------



## Essexman (Aug 30, 2007)

Frean make a couple of reflectors for the ostar LED, here's a link to the datasheet - 

http://www.fraensrl.com/images/Fraen_FRC_Datasheet.pdf

Rather large Dia at 34.5mm, but I'm sure someone could make use of them.


----------



## chris_m (Aug 31, 2007)

MikeRD03 said:


> Yes, it´s out in the wild, but there is only one place to go as far as I know.
> Since Osram is a german firm it is ony available in europe now. Search for RS-Component - they have online shops around in europe. Then just look for "OSTAR" and you got it.
> 
> If u have problems finding it let me know. Price: around 60 Euro (=78 dollar)



Woo - I even get a 20% discount on that at RS (we have a contract with them in work). If anybody is interested I can get them for £26.70 (~40 Euro / $54 at today's rate).

Might just have to make myself a single LED headtorch!


----------



## flex76italy (Sep 1, 2007)

chris_m said:


> Woo - I even get a 20% discount on that at RS (we have a contract with them in work). If anybody is interested I can get them for £26.70 (~40 Euro / $54 at today's rate).
> 
> Might just have to make myself a single LED headtorch!




Very interesting this price, you open an interesting thread?


----------



## MikeRD03 (Sep 1, 2007)

From what I know so far I can imagine that one OSTAR in a pretty big reflector can be a real eyeburner with lots of lumen. I think >40k lux and much throw would be no problem at all. These litte Ostar has a light density that can be compared to the better cree chips..but is has six of that 

Only problem of this device is the Vf of >19V

cheers
MikeD03


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 1, 2007)

Looks like a good led for a variety of boating lighting applications.
Last I heard, some boats have 24 volt systems.
Some big rig heavy trucks also have a 24 volt circuit.
(Mainly used to start the truck on cold mornings though.)
:thinking:

Too bad it's six instead of 4 led dies.
Looks like Osram missed a chance to embarrass other 4 die leds at thier own game. :shrug:


----------



## kanarie (Sep 4, 2007)

> Too bad it's six instead of 4 led dies.
> Looks like Osram missed a chance to embarrass other 4 die leds at thier own game. :shrug: __________________


There are also 4 die versions


----------



## lyyyghtmaster (Sep 4, 2007)

4-die easier focusing, but 6-die, or whatever; imagine the flood monsters that could be made with these! But I suppose they were probably developed for general lighting, so that's not surprising... 

That's impressive that they can extract that much heat out of such a small area! Probably about 10W from 6mm^2? Wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 4, 2007)

I didn't know there was a 4 die version.
Now that's more like it. 
Any links to those?


----------



## Essexman (Sep 5, 2007)

Try this link;
http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/08ac/0900766b808ac422.pdf


----------



## presslab (Sep 5, 2007)

I too have made a dive light with OStar:










I would REALLY like to upgrade to the new OStar LED! Would anyone be willing to ship one or two over here to the USA?


----------



## ktronik (Sep 5, 2007)

presslab said:


> I too have made a dive light with OStar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twothumbs what reflector??

thanks 

Ktronik


----------



## presslab (Sep 5, 2007)

ktronik said:


> :twothumbs what reflector??
> 
> thanks
> 
> Ktronik



The reflector is a McR-38 Joker with 0.5mm cut off from the LED side. It works pretty well and the beam is fairly collimated with some side spill.

http://dmcleish.com/CPF/reflectors/38-mm-mm.pdf


----------



## ktronik (Sep 5, 2007)

presslab said:


> The reflector is a McR-38 Joker with 0.5mm cut off from the LED side. It works pretty well and the beam is fairly collimated with some side spill.
> 
> http://dmcleish.com/CPF/reflectors/38-mm-mm.pdf




Thanks for the info... :thumbsup:

got any beamshots floating around??... maybe above the water...

thanks again

Ktronik


----------



## chris_m (Sep 7, 2007)

Essexman said:


> Try this link;
> http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/08ac/0900766b808ac422.pdf




Not really useful, as that would appear to be the datasheet for this older version with only 38lm/W at 350mA
http://rswww.com/cgi-bin/bv/rswww/searchBrowseAction.do?N=0&Ntk=I18NAll&Ntt=649-0572

The newer 6 die version we're drooling over is this one, which gives 65lm/W at 350mA
http://rswww.com/cgi-bin/bv/rswww/searchBrowseAction.do?N=0&Ntk=I18NAll&Ntt=369-520


----------



## Essexman (Sep 8, 2007)

> Not really useful, as that would appear to be the datasheet for this older version with only 38lm/W at 350mA
> http://rswww.com/cgi-bin/bv/rswww/se...l&Ntt=649-0572
> 
> The newer 6 die version we're drooling over is this one, which gives 65lm/W at 350mA
> http://rswww.com/cgi-bin/bv/rswww/se...ll&Ntt=369-520


 
Thanks for the update Chris. 
I was just going on the info provided by RS.


----------



## diggdug13 (Sep 8, 2007)

deleted


----------



## presslab (Sep 12, 2007)

ktronik said:


> Thanks for the info... :thumbsup:
> 
> got any beamshots floating around??... maybe above the water...
> 
> ...


 
I took a couple for you, the first is with the lamp 10 feet away from the wall; the wall is about 7 feet wide.

The second is closer but shows the spill of light around the hot spot.

http://www.presslab.us/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=3953

http://www.presslab.us/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=3950


----------



## chris_m (Nov 11, 2007)

Don't think I've seen this mentioned on CPF - Khatod do a few optics for the Ostar now, including http://www.khatod.com/pdf/pl271_ostar_test_report.pdf with a narrow beam lens.


----------



## ovlovder (Nov 26, 2007)

If anyone need Ostars, I have some for sale. LE CW E3A, 6 die, mounted to stars.


Send me a PM for info.


----------



## MikeRD03 (Nov 26, 2007)

I hope u know that der "LE CW ..." is the old emitter type with only 240 lumen in warm white typicaly as "E3A"..? Not the new "LE UW" we spoke about.

cheers
MikeRD03


----------



## ovlovder (Nov 26, 2007)

MikeRD03 said:


> I hope u know that der "LE CW ..." is the old emitter type with only 240 lumen in warm white typicaly as "E3A"..? Not the new "LE UW" we spoke about.
> 
> cheers
> MikeRD03




Yes, I came across these at a deal...

Also have part no. LE UW E3B-PZQZ-4C8F, not as good a deal, but still reasonable...


----------



## Phaethon (Dec 17, 2007)

MikeRD03 said:


> Hi 3rd_shift,
> 
> I´ve already done my own diving light based on the new OSTAR emitter. It´s a very small formfactor light with four(!) OSTARs and separate stepup drivers in a handmade electronic in it. So on paper the light has over 3500 lumen lightoutput and can keep up with high end HID diving lights around 35-50W.



Mike hi,
i would appreaciate some feedback on the source and specs of the pcx (?) lenses you used. I've tried building a dive light out of the edipower 20w led but i'm getting too much a diffused light pattern. Therefore, i was hoping that those small lenses could help me with some added focus..... Lens height is 26mm led to lens top.
Cheers,
Fotis:candle:


----------



## MikeRD03 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Fotis,

Sounds like you tried mission impossible. Too much die surface for collimation in a dive lamp. Your only change in my optinion is a reflector with LARGE diameter and perhaps a PCX lens for some boost. Try to find the darker area in the reflectors beam pattern right at his top. This is your lens diameter. Focus length is the distance to the emitter surface plus 2-3mm. Source is surshed plus.
But the main work is up to the reflector!
Wish you some luck - you will need it ;-)

cheers,
MikeR03


----------



## Phaethon (Dec 18, 2007)

MikeRD03 said:


> Hi Fotis,
> 
> Sounds like you tried mission impossible.


 
Say that again! :mecry:The issue is that i have already machined an aluminium housing to use with the edipower and i would like to finish the project anyway. I have used a large plastic (?) lens (43.8mm dia and 24.6 depth) and the housing was built to it's specs. Perhaps i am mistaken but i think that leds work better with collimator optics than reflectors. Thanks for the info, i hadn't figured out the source when i first read your post but i found it now and already proceeded in ordering. Edmund optics also make pcx lenses but they are way too expensive. Moreover, i have ordered an ostar and ledil lens myshelf to start experimenting. I chose the ledil lens as i already have an mr-11 housing to use ..... For the battery, i found a canon printer cp-100 22.2v 1200-1800mah li-ion battery, plus charger.
In this post, there are some pics of my project if you are interested:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/130292&page=2


----------



## MikeRD03 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Fotis,

The housing look great, but you can see that _huge_ emitter surface! When i`m designing a diving lamp it is essential for me to achieve a well collimated beam with max. 12° full beam angle, cause when diving you need much light at one spot and no white wall of light. So in my opinion it is virtualy impossible to collect the light of that emitter with 43mm diameter. 70-100 mm and you perhaps have a change.

With an ostar 43mm is a good diameter to work on - if you use a reflector. Plastic optics are :sick2: with bad efficiency.
If you like take a look at my four star ostar diving lamp project: http://www.tauchfunzel.de/OSTAR1_en.htm - perhaps there are some ideas you can use. But the best you can do is to trash your edipower, grab an ostar and search for a fitting reflector..sorry (The McR-38 for example goes great with an ostar!)

cheers,
MikeRD03


----------



## Phaethon (Dec 19, 2007)

Mike hi and thanks again :thumbsup:. I read through your project carefully and i have already ordered a couple of pcx lenses from the 'shed' to experiment. An ostar is on it's way as well, including 2 ledil lenses 35mm. I found that fraen has a great looking lens intented for the ostar, but i cannot find any online retailer :thinking:. Last question, i mailed those guys who make your housing for an english catalogue, but they have not responded. Their website is not very helfull....Any ideas??
I have posted some throw pics of my project, in comparison to my 3x seoul p4 modded nuwai light.....
Thanks again.:wave:

3xssc @ 1Amp with reflector vs 20w edipower with collimated 43mm lens
The bright one is the 3x seoul


----------



## MikeRD03 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Fotis,

The beamshoots look impressive, but they also show the bad collimation of the edipower device. Perhaps it´s better to screw it in your living room lamp ;-)

Forget the ledil optics for the ostar. I tested them and in my opinion they are good for killing photons - not for diving lamps. Look at the Luxeon McR reflectors from Don here. Sanded down a bit they do an amasing job together with an ostar. Far better compared to the fraen reflector.

Cheers,
MikeRD03


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 21, 2007)

It should be intersesting to see what ostar leds will be like in the future.
I seriously do want to put together a houselamp based on these, or something similar.


----------



## Phaethon (Dec 28, 2007)

MikeRD03 said:


> Hi Fotis,
> 
> The beamshoots look impressive, but they also show the bad collimation of the edipower device. Perhaps it´s better to screw it in your living room lamp ;-)
> 
> ...


 
Mike hi,
the "how to remove the lens from the ostar" link in you DIY page is broken. Could you provide the working one, or could you post/send me some info on how to do it? I received the leds and i am experimenting on them.
Thanks


----------



## MikeRD03 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Phaethon,

It´s broken cause I did not mange to translate it JIT. But I can give you some advice that might be helpfull in removing the lens.

Till now I did it with just a hand full of ostars and it worked fine so far. But there are some points you should be aware of if you want to have a long living emitter.

Looking from the side you see kind of white tub where the emitter chips reside. This tub is filled with a silicone that is quite rubbery and it makes the optical contact beteewn the chips and the lens.
So first of all carefully remove the lens in its plastic holder. Then remove the holder. If you don´t want to have much work just take a small knife and distribute the silicon to the edges of the emitter tub so that no air can reach the chips. Air seams to react with the poshophor a I doubt that it´s good for a long lifetime.

If you have some more time take the knife and remove some silicone from above so that you get a quite pain surface. But be aware of a well filled tub without air! The bonding wires seem no problem when you stay above the tub (they are a little bit deeper)

So far this works for me and it gives a MUCH better perfomance in every reflector.

cheers,
MikeRD03


----------



## Phaethon (Dec 28, 2007)

MikeRD03 said:


> Hi Phaethon,
> 
> It´s broken cause I did not mange to translate it JIT. But I can give you some advice that might be helpfull in removing the lens.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Mike, you're the best! :bow::lolsign:


----------

